# Clear Creek accident 5/31?



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't know about an accident. 
But there has been a lot of fire department training on Clear Creek this week.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

I hope that's what it was, but there appeared to be a body that got loaded into what looked like the coroner's truck. I was climbing and had a higher vantage point, but the vehicles were parked such that the view of the presumed body (covered by a sheet) was blocked from traffic. When they loaded it into the truck, they stopped traffic. About five rafts took out at that spot as well, which is not a normal takeout.


My condolences to all involved if there was a fatality. Hopefully it was just a training drill.


----------



## hbenton17 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yeah someone unfortunately was dumped out and was unable to be resuscitated after experiencing a heart attack - wasn't there but heard through company friends. No other fatalities or anyone harmed


----------

